# Sooner Retriever Club Spring Trial



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Post up any updates pls.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Very very windy and warm+, just finished 1st series, no callbacks yet, lots of dogs did the test


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh it's just a light breeze.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

1,2,4-10,11,14,15,16,19,22,23,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,37-40,42,43,44,46,48,49 34 dogs back


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

FOM said:


> Oh it's just a light breeze.....


 
Yeah, here in OK this is just another breezy day...NOT! IT'S FREAKING WINDY! Hope you guys and gals have rocks in your pockets to keep from blowing away...

Good luck all!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Just so you feel a little better, it is just as windy in Alberta right now. Only difference is that this is a cold wind! Showers tonight maybe turning to snow. Hard to believe we were 80 degrees last Monday.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Same thing here Sharon, Monday the high was 85, today just 46. Big thunderstorm yesterday dropped an inch here and some snow quite low on the Mission Mts.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Be glad you left tx it's hot.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Derby results?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

savage25xtreme said:


> Derby results?


1st - Wendell Williams 
2-4 - Gunzer


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to Wendall and that bad ass little fireball of his. What a great little pup.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to my friend Wendall! He's a pistol...the pup, that is.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

One dog dropped in the land blind in the Open. (27) All other dogs back for Water blind.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to my friend Wendall! He's a pistol...the pup, that is.


After just one day with Wendall and Jimmie I'm pretty sure that applies to that whole truck!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 4th:

1,2,5,9,14,19,22,23,25,30,31,32,35,37,38,39,42,43,44,46


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to the 2nd:

1-3, 5-10, 12,14,15,16,19,20,21,23-27,29,32-38,41,44-47

Scratches: 11,13,17,28,40,42


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

FINALLY - I get to be the first to publicly say a big WOOOOOHOOOO to Frank and Roux!! Won the OPEN - qualified for all sorts of stuff and again, good guys do finish first!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*WOW!! Way to go Frank and Roux!*


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats Frank!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Howard N said:


> *WOW!! Way to go Frank and Roux!*



*Howard you wrote it wrong I believe!!!!! It's FC Roux!!!!!!!!! Congrats Frank and Tim!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome job Frank & Roux !!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to my friend Wendall! He's a pistol...the pup, that is.


Nice Job Wendall. Ty is special. You are too!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Would someone be kind and post all of the placements for Derby, Open and Am.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Linas,
2nd Hand Info and not full results. Sorry!

Open:
1- Price
2- Gunzer
3- Russell
4- Gunzer
RJ- ?
Jam- Milligan (Connie)
Jam- Schrader (Gretsky)
???

Derby:
1- Wendall
2- Gunzer
3- Gunzer
4- Gunzer
RJ- Gunzer
Jams- ???


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Frank and new FC Roux!!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Bobby,

Thanks for the update. Looks like Connie is getting back in shape after having her babies. Congratulations. Nine days to go for me and I start the travel adventure home! See you guys soon.

Frank...You don't know me but a huge congratulations for the new FC "Roux". What a great accomplishment.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

pam ingham said:


> FINALLY - I get to be the first to publicly say a big WOOOOOHOOOO to Frank and Roux!! Won the OPEN - qualified for all sorts of stuff and again, good guys do finish first!!!


This is wonderful news! I agree.... A class act! And well deserved.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Wendall!! 12 points for a pup that just turned 12 months!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to 4th:

1-5-6-9-14-15-25-33-35-36-38-41-47


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats to Frank and Roux for their Open Win and finishing the FC. Also to my training partner Paul Rainbolt (the artist formerly known as Tulsa Slim) for Allie's open RJ.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

BFarmer, can we have the dog # for the final result in open.

I'm looking for # 42 Seaside One to Many II handle by Gunzer owner S. Scott.

Thanks,


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Amateur won by Nancy White and Lily! Red to Homer and Joe Piland.- all I know for sure! Believe Russell's Py got a placement and Milke Molthan and Dealer not sure which is which. Jams all around for the remainder of the field. Joe said it was a very, very close event with split hairs for the differences so all dogs did well, but a special shout out to Chris Anderson and her chessie for getting a jam in what might be her first amateur!!She has been working very hard this spring and it is showing! Good job all!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Frank and Roux!!!

Also big congrats to Nancy White and Lily!!! I guess you waited for your number this weekend???  

Congrats to all other placements and finishers!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Filled in what I know...



bfarmer said:


> Linas,
> 2nd Hand Info and not full results. Sorry!
> 
> Open:
> ...


Amateur
1st - White and Lily
2nd - Piland and Homer
3rd - Molthan and Dealer
4th - Russell and Pie
RJ - Aycock and Holland
Jam - Bearden and Ruff
Jam - Ausmus and Frito
Jam - Starford and Henry
Jam - Mayhue and Boo
Jam - Munhollon and Bullet
Jam - Bearden and Buster
Jam - Anderson and Marlin
Jam - Loggins and Missy
Jam - Sweeney and Cap


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Alain said:


> BFarmer, can we have the dog # for the final result in open.
> 
> I'm looking for # 42 Seaside One to Many II handle by Gunzer owner S. Scott.
> 
> Thanks,


I'm sorry. I posted all I knew for sure. Heard Guide was 2nd place since then but don't know any numbers or names of the rest.
Bobby


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Bobby,

Aragon is Seaside One To Many II.
A Jam that is great and i thanks you for the information.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Nancy,

Congratulations to you and Lily. You guys rock!

Linas


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Nancy, congratulations! Way to go. Give her a kiss for me.

And Flash is in the ribbons again - Kaye, that is one nice Golden. Congratulations!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

First of all, huge congrats to Roux and Frank Price. Roux has come back from his cruciate surgery with a vengeance! The last series of the Open was a real ----buster. It had two huge swims across a long pond and the middle retired and long retired were converging marks with about 20 yards separation from the line. Dogs were going to the long mark and winding the middle mark. Roux took a similar line to the long bird but instead of falling for the scent of the middle one ignored it and went up the hill and pinned the long one. Amazing dog work! Qualified him for the National Am too! Way to go Brown dog!

Congrats to the Sooner Club for putting on a great trial. Congrats to Chris Anderson for a Jam with her Chessie in the Am and a RJ in the Qual! 

Congrats to Paul for his RJ in the Open with Allie. 

Congrats to Mason Mayhue for his Jam with Boo in the Am. 

Lots of congrats to my other pals, too numerous to mention!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Big congrats the Frank and Roux, and thanks for the dinner. 

Also BIG congrats to Mason and Boo, their first time to the 4th series of an Am and came out of it with a jam!

We at SRC like to consider Chris Anderson one of us, we are very proud of you!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to all the members of Sooner who put on the trial, these guys have a very strong club and they really get it done.

Thanks to the judges for generously giving up their weekend so the rest of us could play.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks to the Sooner club for putting on a first class well run trial, and to the judges for sacrificing their time so the rest of us can play.

*Big congrats to everyone who placed and finished, especially Mason and Boo for the AM JAM! Keep your foot on the petal!*

fp


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Paul Rainbolt & Allie !!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who placed and finished at the trial. 

Thanks to the judges and workers for all of your hard work couldn't have done it without either group. 

Russell


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

pam ingham said:


> Amateur won by Nancy White and Lily! Red to Homer and Joe Piland.- all I know for sure! Believe Russell's Py got a placement and Milke Molthan and Dealer not sure which is which. Jams all around for the remainder of the field. Joe said it was a very, very close event with split hairs for the differences so all dogs did well, but a special shout out to Chris Anderson and her chessie for getting a jam in what might be her first amateur!!She has been working very hard this spring and it is showing! Good job all!


Whooo Hoooo Nancy White!!! Pam I am so happy for you and Joe that is so wonderful. Great dog, great folks... Yea Chris,,,, you deserve that placement.. Kudo's girlfriend and hats off to the Russells!!! Yippeeee.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Frank!! Well done!! Roux is such a nice dog. Also to you Paul!! Good for you!!!

Angie


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Nancy White and FC Knollwoods Sweet Lily on winning the Amateur and qualifying for the National Amateur...


Clint/MaryKent and Bon


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Nancy White and Lily on the Amatuer win!! She qualified at the Women's FTC trial end of March. Now I think she is awefully close to the AFC!

Jerry and Barb


----------

